# Other Animals > Other Amphibians >  Fire Belly Newts

## Rodney Tilman

I am setting up a 20 gal long tank for my newts. I had 2 until some how the lid on my 2 gal tank got knocked off and one ran for the hills. I am getting a few more tho. Is there anything I can put with them? I know not anything bigger because they will eat them. I have learned that I need a sponge filter in the tank. I was going to use a Tetrafaun Decorative Repto Filter. I have one in my Fire Belly Toad tank, BUT I would have to have to mod the holes so they can't go in them. 

What else can I put in it or what can I do to the tank to make it look cool? This is a pic of my toad setup and just didn't want it to look the same.

----------


## bill

here's a link to my good friend's build for newts. maybe it will give you some inspiration
Newt Tank Build

----------

